# fedora core 4 - ipconfig equivalant



## flatout_190 (Jul 16, 2004)

this is a pretty simple question. Is there, in terminal, a command equivalant to ipconfig for windows (I want to check out my wireless) thanks.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

ifconfig will show you all NIC devices
and iwconfig will show you wireless devices


----------



## flatout_190 (Jul 16, 2004)

thank you thats all i needed to know - nevermind for some reason when i type this into terminal i don't get anything, it say its not command not found


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Try entering it as root.


----------



## linuxphile (Mar 6, 2003)

Or fully qualify it with /sbin/ifconfig or /sbin/iwconfig


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

linuxphile said:


> Or fully qualify it with /sbin/ifconfig or /sbin/iwconfig


Just to clarify linuxphile's answer: *ifconfig* is not in your path so you have to use the full path to the command.


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

> ifconfig will show you all NIC devices
> and iwconfig will show you wireless devices


I think this is mostly right. However, ifconfig and iwconfig only identify directly connected devices -- so, for example, if you have a network card connected to a wireless access point, neither ifconfig nor iwconfig will show any information about the wireless access point in their output. However, ifconfig will show you information about the NIC. That said, the suggestion(s) to use ifconfig or iwconfig are spot-on.


----------



## flatout_190 (Jul 16, 2004)

thank you all for the help, ive been away from my computer till today but I just sat down and useing your guys help I was able to get it working.


----------

